# Any digital artists around?



## SpicedGold (Aug 2, 2011)

I've started developing my digital art in the last few months - previously I did traditional art only. Here are a few of mine


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Love the middle one!


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

Although I use several different programs at time, I primarily use Corel Painter when doing digital artwork. This program mimics various art media including chalk, oils, and water colors. I've attached low resolution images of a couple of my works.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Check out Creampuffs work. She's a member here.


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> Check out Creampuffs work. She's a member here.


Thank you, Tiny.

I draw digitally using both Photoshop (version 7.0) and PaintTool SAI. It just depends on what effects I want to accomplish as to which I use... But it's not uncommon for me to use both for 1 piece. 

I create these "mini portraits," which Tiny has held one for a couple of years ago. (I think you're ready for a new one, dear?)









I've also done some various artwork for horse art role playing games.


























Primarily these are the most recent (and completed) works. I took a hiatus from drawing for a year or two due to personal issues causing time conflicts.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

One of my first attempts at digital painting. It's safe to say I have no clue what I'm doing. :hide: Will it ever be finished? Who knows!


----------



## LOShavers (Jan 29, 2015)

All the paintings are wonderful. But I am a traditional art lover and loves the paintings more that are hand painted. My friend has a pet custom paintings done in oil which was hand painted by an artist. It looks lovely.


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

LOShavers,

I notice that you used the term "hand painted" when referring to traditional media as opposed to digital media art. For clarity sake, I offer the following:

Many people are under the impression that digital painting means computer generated or "PhotoShopped" in that a computer program was used to alter a photograph and make it look like a painting in a few minutes with little input by the "artist". This may be the case in some instances. In others, many hours may be taken to "paint" and digital work using a stylus on a table to make hundreds of "brush" strokes and blending colors much like when working with traditional media.

There are, of course, advantages to using digital media. You don't need to clean brushes. You can delete one or more strokes if you decide you don't like them. You can work with layers and adjust lighting effects. You can zoom in for detail.

Disadvantages of digital compared to traditional include the fact that you can seldom see the work as a whole if it is to be printed on a large canvas or piece of art paper. Also, colors may vary from one monitor to another and sometimes appear differently when printed.

The finished product does not have the three dimensional brush strokes of an original oil painting. However, a printed piece is not much different than a printed reproduction of a scanned traditional painting.

Of course, different people simply prefer different media. I met one artist who said his sales increased tremendously when he switched from acrylics to oils. Another artist noted that, while oil paintings seem to be the most popular in the U.S., water color works are very popular in Europe.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Not a digital artist but I really appreciate and admire digital art. I have the patience for a pencil and paper but not a computer. 

These are great! good job guys!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am a traditional artist. there is a certain immediacy of interaction between the artist and the page that occurs with traditional media that cannot be duplicated in digital from. when I touch the paper with a paintbrush, it's NOW, and there's no going back. that feeling is what makes it more of a roller coaster ride. 
working digitally is more like , . . . . "how about this? . . no, . . how about that? . . hm m m. . no, . . how about . . . " everything is plastic. paper has limits. paints have limits, and you work within them and they take you places, based on their physical proerties. 

that said, I really respect the patience that is required for digital art. 
and, you DO have to have a good eye for accuracy. for example, if you are going to digitally draw a horse, you still have to know how to draw a horse. if you look at carrierule's work, you can see that she KNOWS the anatomy and 'way' of a horse. it reads correctly. that is more important than what medium you choose.

rant over.


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> I am a traditional artist. there is a certain immediacy of interaction between the artist and the page that occurs with traditional media that cannot be duplicated in digital from. when I touch the paper with a paintbrush, it's NOW, and there's no going back. that feeling is what makes it more of a roller coaster ride.
> working digitally is more like , . . . . "how about this? . . no, . . how about that? . . hm m m. . no, . . how about . . . " everything is plastic. paper has limits. paints have limits, and you work within them and they take you places, based on their physical proerties.
> 
> that said, I really respect the patience that is required for digital art.
> ...



Amen, sister. 

I spent MONTHS studying horses. I didn't draw them right away... But I'd take photos, videos, and just watch how they communicate, how they move, etc.

Sure, anyone can draw a horse. BUT if the range of motion and mood is not true to form it really messes with the final product of the image. For example, I see a lot of artists who draw "happy" horses with aggressive expressions and posture. If you don't understand how it works, drawing it properly just doesn't happen. (This goes for other "styles" besides realism, as well.) In the end, you create the wrong mood which can totally botch a piece. 

I took up digital artwork to save on traditional supplies -- I got sick of buying paper, pencils, etc. when I was essentially just doodling. A good 80% of my digital artwork is practicing, studying, or just having fun while I save the real resources for something more serious. (Hence why I joined "Horse Art RPG" on deviantART, which gives me "purpose" while playing.)


----------



## WinstonH123 (Oct 11, 2013)

I want to get into digital drawing so bad! I am not sure the best programs to use or which tablet to use either! I have been a traditional painter/artist/sketcher since before I was four(I would draw my own pictures all over the text in my books) and I want to expand to digital drawing! Any tips or suggestions? Everyone's work looks great! Keep it up!


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

WinstonH123 said:


> I want to get into digital drawing so bad! I am not sure the best programs to use or which tablet to use either! I have been a traditional painter/artist/sketcher since before I was four(I would draw my own pictures all over the text in my books) and I want to expand to digital drawing! Any tips or suggestions? Everyone's work looks great! Keep it up!


I have the most simple (and cheap) Wacom Bamboo pen tablet. 
For drawing, I use a combination of PaintTool SAI and Adobe Photoshop (version 7, because I'm a rebel). GIMP is a free program very similar to these, and when I bought my tablet it came with a "sample" (condensed) version of Photoshop or Corel Painters. 

The hardest part is re-learning and not looking at your hand while you draw!


----------



## kayhmk (Jul 9, 2010)

I do digital as well. In fact, my avatar is one. My main reason to paint digitally is not having to physically store anything.  That, of course, means now that my previous laptop is out of commission, I don't have much to share...

Now I'm practicing people, so haven't done digital equines in _years_, but here are some older ones:
(the pictures with the huge "sample" text are commissions)

























sketches/prelims:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

those are great! i normally don't care for digital art, but you have a sensitive touch. I love the first one.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

These are two things my son did at College - he is mostly into animation and uses things like Maya
Sorry not horsey stuff!!


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 1, 2015)

Ooohh I love those renders!

--

Welp, I've gone back to drawing horses as well lately. Haven't done so properly in quite a while, but it's never too late. 

This is a recent quick study I did; 









This one was the result of me trying out a bit of a different way of drawing. Line-art, cellshading, stuff that I really need to practice on.









Sadly, I don't have as much time to practice as I'd like to, due to school mostly :')


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

I haven't used photoshop in a long time, but the tiny Ursula in my signature is something I drew.

Here are a couple other drawings I've done:



























But what I did most was photo manipulation:























































You can visit my Devinat Art account for more examples. The stock credits are in the descriptions of each image. If you look at the stock, you can see what the original photographs looked like. This makes me want to dig out my tablet and mess with some photos again. 

The main reason I got into digital art is because I needed an artsy outlet while I was stuck in a college dorm room. There's not much room for art supplies in an 8 x 8 cell that you share with another student. I used to do a lot with pencil when I was in high school, because I always had a pencil with me in class. For me, I just use whatever medium is convenient. I've done a little with pastels and paints, but they can be messy. When I use paints and pastels, I end up with more paint and pastel on myself than on the canvas or paper! Right now my husband and I are just renting, and have no outdoor or garage/studio space of our own. As soon as we have our own house, I plan to get messy with paints and pastels again. I haven't been into art much at all lately due to lack of time. I did make a bunch of braided rugs at the end of last year, but that's the last thing I did that was even remotely artistic.


----------



## That Friesian (Jan 15, 2015)

wow:gallop:


----------



## That Friesian (Jan 15, 2015)

wow:gallop::gallop:


----------

